# Sad news about Cannell



## Vladd67 (Oct 6, 2010)

Stephen J. Cannell, one of television’s most prolific writers and series creators, whose work encompassed the “The Rockford Files” and “Wiseguy” to “The A-Team” and “The Greatest American Hero,” died Thursday at his home in Pasadena, Calif. He was 69.

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/10/02/arts/television/02cannell.html


----------



## biodroid (Oct 6, 2010)

That is sad, I loved The A-Team. Didn't he also write for Knight Rider?


----------



## Connavar (Oct 6, 2010)

I enjoyed his shows and knew him today as a crime writer novelist.

Sad news.


----------



## C Of K (Oct 6, 2010)

I remember the little segments after his shows that showed him writing on his type writer, but I was probably most acquainted with watching him as the villain in the horrible 90's show, _Renegade_, starring Lorenzo Lamas. I am sorry to hear this.


----------

